
The dinner that destroyed Gawker - mastazi
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/01/the-dinner-that-destroyed-gawker/
======
rubbingalcohol
Cool writing but ended like the author had to get up to go get lunch and never
came back, and the editor was just like "fuck it, publish as is, yolo"

I also don't understand TechCrunch's angle on this. Are they trying to say
this is bad or good, or just write a novella about Peter Thiel. It was
gripping as long as it lasted.

~~~
bergoid
It's a book excerpt, not a regular article.

------
xienze
Are people still going on about how Thiel taking down Gawker is some chilling
story about the elite silencing journalists?

First they published a story of debatable newsworthiness: Hulk Hogan having
sex on tape.

When they were ordered by a judge to take down the story, they stood defiant
(the famous "A judge told us to take down our Hulk Hogan sex tape post. We
won't." post:
[https://twitter.com/gawker/status/327537977922318337?lang=en](https://twitter.com/gawker/status/327537977922318337?lang=en)).

Then someone came along who actually had the resources to see the whole thing
play out in court (a funny reversal of the old "this giant corporation has the
money to outlast any court case, don't bother Mr. Little Guy"), they
rightfully lost, and STILL the bitching continues over something that could
have been prevented entirely if Gawker had simply listened to that judge's
orders. They're not martyrs, they're idiots.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Yep, good riddance. Can imagine it spooks the press to be held accountable.

------
ozten
This is an interesting documentary on this subject.

Nobody Speak: Trials of the free press
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6333064/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6333064/)

------
tardo99
From the article: "... the same model he has idling outside with a driver,
twenty-four hours a day, seven days a week, wherever he is in the world."

What? He has someone sitting outside in a running car while he sleeps? If
true, that's remarkably stupid.

~~~
psychometry
If it's to Peter Thiel's benefit and his benefit alone to do something, he
will assuredly do it. What's best for other people, society, the environment,
etc., doesn't ever factor into his calculus.

~~~
noir_lord
He does certainly give that impression, nothing I've ever read about him has
given me another.

